# Budget Wheel Sealant - Less then £20



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've got four freshly powder coated 18" wheels and I'm looking for a bit of advice on wheel sealant

Having just spent a fortune on getting them done and new tyres money's a bit tight.

Ideally I'd like to spend less then £20 so I'm guessing it's got to be a wax rather then a Nano product.

I came across this on ebay

It's TUV approved but I can't find any reviews on the product on the net.

Any suggestions gratefully received

Cheers

David


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Gtechniq c5, might come in a little more than £20 but not much... 
Might be worth checking:thumb:


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Can't go wrong with FK1000P. Great wheel sealant IMO and a massive tin for £17.95


----------



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

CG wheel armour i like i think its just under £20


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Fk1000p


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses, is 15ml of C5 enough for four 18" rims?


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

Greeners1965 said:


> Thanks for all the responses, is 15ml of C5 enough for four 18" rims?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4809272&postcount=19

I'm very pleased with FK1000P.

G


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Greeners1965 said:


> Thanks for all the responses, is 15ml of C5 enough for four 18" rims?


Should be, remember a little goes a long way :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Greeners1965 said:


> Thanks for all the responses, is 15ml of C5 enough for four 18" rims?


Yes it is, another good one which is durable is Bouncer's Looking Sweet Wheel Sealant, it's a hybrid blend and lasts well, plus there are many applications within the 100ml pot for just £13.95 plus p&p. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

fk1000p and can also use it on your paint so winner


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Fk 1000p, and if you're really on a budget you can get a 60ml sample pot for £4.


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

SPARTAN said:


> Fk 1000p, and if you're really on a budget you can get a 60ml sample pot for £4.


Thanks - I spotted those, but by the time you put postage on, I might as well get a big one !!!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

FK1000P for me as well. Great product and dirt just falls off


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk/carbon-collective-platinum-wheels-748-p.asp


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

car pro quartz sample


----------



## wrxsti (Feb 3, 2013)

suspal said:


> http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk/carbon-collective-platinum-wheels-748-p.asp


^^^^^^^^^^ What he said, great product!


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Another one for CC platinum wheels


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

And another one for CC platinum wheels


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Greeners1965 said:


> Thanks - I spotted those, but by the time you put postage on, I might as well get a big one !!!


Yeah but if the budget is approx £20, take off say £4 for postage, that leaves you a whopping £12 to spend on something else, and you've still got the fk1000p ! :thumb:


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

well thanks for all the advice and tips.....I've bitten the bullet and gone for CARBON COLLECTIVE PLATINUM WHEELS.....blown the budget but I figured do it once rather then every few weeks.....

Now just got to get the wheels in the house to warm them up.....she's gonna kill me


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Planet polish wheel seal & shine


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i can highly recommend gtechniq c5, i bought a 30ml as my wheels have a lot of surface area to cover. it works fantastic, and is meant to last over a year.

i used fk1000p on our vw CC, it did its job for about 3 months or so.

if you really want to keep them clean i suggest buying C5 as it's one of the best and will last you a long time


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.nano-shine.co.uk/?product=permanon-platinum-50ml


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

You have made the right decision. :thumb:



Greeners1965 said:


> well thanks for all the advice and tips.....I've bitten the bullet and gone for CARBON COLLECTIVE PLATINUM WHEELS.....blown the budget but I figured do it once rather then every few weeks.....
> 
> Now just got to get the wheels in the house to warm them up.....she's gonna kill me


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Carpro Dlux or even a sample pot of Carpro Cquartz would do it I reckon.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

davidcraggs said:


> Planet polish wheel seal & shine


Produces a great shiny finish and good VFM


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

davidcraggs said:


> Planet polish wheel seal & shine


This, 2 coats 5 months approximate durability, amazing shine


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

You could use autoglym EGP. I had six months out of it and that was three coats. Here is a half and half of just using the jet wash and nothing else.










Gives you and idea.

Or you could try like everyone else is saying and that's FK1000p

Ryan


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/36226/wheel-waxes-tested

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/60553/wheel-sealants-mini-test


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well having bought the Platinum Wheels (great service from them as well :thumb

Mrs is at work so wheels are in the dining room warming up......:doublesho

Now I'm a bit old fashioned and like to see what I'm putting one, so this really is black magic to me....

Have watched the video on youtube and read the instructions I think I've got it right....Waiting for a couple of hours and I'll give it a second coat for good luck.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

fk1000p works for me - really good value too the tin lasts ages and great on body work


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well thought after 4 months I thought an update was due........


All I can say is OMG....that stuff is incredible......

The wheels haven't been touched, yet a bucket of warm soapy water and they look like new again....


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Plus one for fk1000p. Maybe just over 20 but if you look hard enough you may get a few cloths for about 22. Failing that some fusso soft99?


----------

